# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunun muotoilu

## Salomaa

Raitiovaunun muotoilun lopputulos on kompromissi, jossa on otettu huomioon useita tekijöitä. Ensimmäisenä tulee mieleen liikenneturvallisuus, esim. etulasi suunnitellaan pinta-alaltaan suureksi, että kuljettaja näkee mahdollisimman paljon jalankulkijan aikeita katsoessaan alaviistoon. Välittömästi tähän liittyy ohjaamon mukavuus ja ergonomisuus. Oletan että uuteen raitiovaunuun saadaan myös ilmastointi, joka pitää ohjaamon lämpötilan kuljettajan säätämällä  tasolla ulkoilman lämpötilasta riippumatta. Jos kuljettajarahastuksen vaatimaa työtasoa ei tehdä ohjaamon seinään, niin ilmastoinnin ja turvallisuuden vaatimuksia on helpompi toteuttaa.

Matkustusmukavuus. Matkustajien siirtyminen vaunuun ja vaunusta tehdään mahdollisiman esteettömäksi. Istuinen materiaali on riitävän pehmeä, mutta kestää jonkinverran ilkivaltaa. Muotoilija ottaa huomioon istuinten päällysteen värin suunnitellessaan matkustamon  sisätilojen värimaailmaa kokonaisuudessaan. Muotoilussa otetaan huomoon  myös turvallisuus matkustamossa, esim se että äkkijarrutuksessa matkustaja ei satuta itseään mihinkään terävään.

Vaikeinta näyttää olevan sitten vaunun ulkomuotoon ja väritykseen liittyvät seikat. Värityksessä on otettava huomioon Helsingin raitioliikenteen väriperinne. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että vaunuun tulee myös keltainen väri. Mutta vaunun ulkonäköä ei koskaan saada sellaiseksi, että se kaikkia miellyttäisi, mutta hyvä suunnittelija saa aikaan kompromissin, joka kelpaa useimmille meistä.

Mutta raitiovaunun suunnitelussa ei tarvitse ottaa huomioon Helsingin Sanomien näkemyksiä. Hesari teki lasitalon Töölönlahdelle, jota Sanomatalossa työskentelevät kehuvat , mutta kaupunkilaiset haukkuvat. On käsittämätöntä, että valtakunnan ykköslehti ei paneutunut talon suunnitteluun ja tehnyt sellaista taloa, joka olisi sopinut ympäristöön.
Ajoneuvomuotolija Jukka Rautiainen ja teollinen muotoilija Mikael Silvanto ovat täysin tyytymättömiä uuteen raitiovaunuun (HS 17.06.2012). Sen sijaan Kähkösen myrkynvihreä romupalapeli saa heiltä suitsutusta. 

Itse olen täysin päinvastaista mieltä. Artikkeli on julkastu lehdessä parhaalla paikalla sivulla A2. Jutun yhtedessä on kuva uudesta vaunusta. Kuvasta näkee kuinka onnistunut uusi vaunu on. 
Seuraavat seikat tekevät vaunun muotoilun onnistuneeksi:

- vaunun selkeälinjaisuus, matkustaja hahmottaa välittömästi ovien paikat

- perinteisten värien käyttö, nyt myös Helsingin vaunuhin kuuluva keltainen on otettu mukaan,   kaupunkikuvallinen     arvokas väriperinne jatkuu

- vaunun linjakas funktionalistinen kauneus, kikkailevia  yksityiskohtia  ei ole, joten vaunu on tyylikäs myös 50 vuoden kuluttua
- ikkunoiden sopiva koko kauniissa linjassa tekee vaunusta sulavalinjaisen

Jos vaunu ei Hesarin hienostotoimittajille  kelpaa, niin me Helsinkiläiset otamme tämän uuden kotimaisen ja kestävän vaunun riemuiten vastaan.

Suunnittelijoiden tarkoituksena on moderni ja ajaton muotoilu ja tässä he ovat onnistuneet.  (uskon että liikenteen tulevassa kappaleessa on kuljettajan  istuimessa kangasverhoilu)http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/d3...od=-1034094233

----------


## hmikko

Myös Arkkivahti Tarja Nurmi lyttäsi uuden vaunun sisustuksen:

http://arkkivahti-arkkivahti.blogspo...ia-meille.html

Olen istuimien verhoilusta jokseenkin samaa mieltä, aika ruma se on. Muuten tekniset ratkaisut tietysti sanelevat matalalattiavaunun sisätilan muodot aika pitkälle. Valaistus näyttää ainakin kuvissa onnistuneelta (Arkkivahti-blogin valokuvissa väribalanssi on kuusessa sinisen puolella).

Itse en pidä keltavihreästä väriyhdistelmästä. Täysvihreä vaunu (tai vaikka joku tykkänään muu väri) olisi ollut tyylikkäämpi, mutta jos Helsinki on päättänyt tarrata kiinni vihreäkeltaiseen maailman tappiin asti, niin olkoon sitten niin. Ovet saa kyllä erottumaan muutenkin kuin keltaisilla kehyksillä. Ja muotoilu on mielestäni Varioissa suunnilleen se ainoa onnistunut asia.

Tulee tässä muuten mieleen bussien uusi väritys. Jos (enemmän ja vähemmän) nopeille runkolinjoille on varattu metro-oranssi liikennevälineestä riippumatta, niin eikö hitaammille peruslinjoille pitäisi myös olla sama väritys riippumatta siitä, ovatko pyörät terästä vai kumia? Tässä tapauksessa olisin ehkä mieluummin tehnyt busseista ratikanvihreitä kuin ratikoista sinisiä.

----------


## risukasa

Transun puskuria haukuttiin massiiviseksi ja tankkimaiseksi (harvemmassa tankissa on mitään havaittavaa puskuria), mutta puskurihan on suunniteltu törmäysturvallisuuden ehdoilla. Se imee törmäysvoimaa ajoneuvokolareissa ja kaataa alle jääneen jalankulkijan maahan jalat edellä.

----------


## Kaid

Hesarin uusien vaunujen muotoilun haukkuneen pääkirjoituksen voi myös lukea netistä täältä: http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/Uus...a1339812158295

Itse olisin Salomaan kanssa samoilla linjoilla, mielestäni uusi vaunu on kokonaisuudessa varsin onnistunut (joskin penkkien verhoilu saisi olla vähemmän synkeä) - ja ulkoa uudet vaunut ovat paljon paremman näköisiä kuin liialliseen kikkailuun ja rumaan värisävyyn sortuneissa Varioissa.

----------


## Albert

Puskurin pitää olla samalla korkeudella kuin muussa kalustossa. Lisäksi pitää huomioida kuljettajan työturvallisuus. Istuinten istuinosan väri on retroa (50-luvun vaunuista).
Sisävalaistus on suoraa ja epäsuoraa led-valoa. Mehän tiedämme mistä johtuu sivujen "kantikas" muotoilu. Eli näin vaunuun sadaan 10 cm lisäleveyttä matkustamoon.
Vaunun ilme on ajaton. Niitä näkee seuraavat 40 -vuotta vähintään. Ulkovärit ovat perinteiset. Varioiden värit eivät ole. 
Miksi nyt olisi pitänyt tehdä jokin "trendikäs" muotoilukoukero, joista harvoin löytyy käytännöllisyyttä?
Kyllä nuo nuoret muotoilijat ehtivät vääntää peltiä ja vaikka mitä sen seitsemälle mutkalle ja kaarelle. Mutta sellaista ei ratikassa tarvita.

----------


## Salomaa

Uusissa sm5- junissakin on selvästi kovemmat penkit kuin esim. vielä sm4::ssä. Onkohan tähän joku puhtaanapitoon ja illkivaltaan liittyvä syy. Näyttäisi siltä että hieman sm5:n istuinta muistuttaa tämä uuden vaunun istuin.

----------


## risukasa

Vaunun pinnassahan ei ole nimeksikään peltiä, jokin komposiitti siihen varmaan valitaan.

----------


## Timppak

> Uusissa sm5- junissakin on selvästi kovemmat penkit kuin esim. vielä sm4::ssä. Onkohan tähän joku puhtaanapitoon ja illkivaltaan liittyvä syy. Näyttäisi siltä että hieman sm5:n istuinta muistuttaa tämä uuden vaunun istuin.


Penkkien kovuus johtunee tilan ja painon säästämisestä. Penkit tehdään mahdollisimman ohkaisiksi, jotta saadaan enemmän tilaa matkustajille, sekä mahdollisimman kevyiksi jotta säästetään liikennöintikuluissa. Samaa optimointia näkee etenkin lentokoneissa, missä painolla ja tilalla on vielä isompi merkitys kuin maakulkuneuvoissa.

----------


## ilpo

> Hesarin uusien vaunujen muotoilun haukkuneen pääkirjoituksen voi myös lukea netistä...


Jottei nyt jää elämään "että Hesari lyttäsi uuden raitiovaunun" niin todettakoon että kirjoitus julkaistiin Vieraskynä-palstalla, kahden suunnittelijan nimellä. He eivät ole töissä lehdessä. Kirjoitus ilmestyi pääkirjoitussivulla.
Pääkirjoituksia ovat sivun vasemmassa laidassa olevat, nimettömät kirjoitukset, joissa lehti ottaa kantaa.

----------


## Kaid

> Penkkien kovuus johtunee tilan ja painon säästämisestä.


Lisäksihän jos muistan oikein niin uusien vaunujen penkkien materiaali on yritetty tehdä sellaiseksi, että se ei kerää kosteutta ja näin päästään eroon "märän penkin syndroomasta".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos vaunu ei Hesarin hienostotoimittajille  kelpaa, niin me Helsinkiläiset otamme tämän uuden kotimaisen ja kestävän vaunun riemuiten vastaan.


Vaikka en asu Helsingissä vaan rajan väärällä puolella Espoossa niin un täytyy valitettavasti todeta että olen aika lailla samaa mieltä Hesarin toimittajien kanssa että uusi vaunu on rumin raitiovaunu mikä Helsingissä on liikkunut ikinä! Tai se jakaa rumimman vaunun sijan ns aku-ankka-lippa vaunujen kanssa. 

Väritystä muuttamalla sen saisi edes jotenkin kutsuvammaksi. Myös turvallisuutta ajatellen kirkkaammat ja erottuvammat värit olisivat paremmat. Vrt esim nivelvaunujen alkuperäinen oranssi-vaaleanharmaa väritys. Myös mainoksin maalatut vaunut erottuvat paremin kuin keltavihreät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vaikka en asu Helsingissä vaan rajan väärällä puolella Espoossa niin un täytyy valitettavasti todeta että olen aika lailla samaa mieltä Hesarin toimittajien kanssa että uusi vaunu on rumin raitiovaunu mikä Helsingissä on liikkunut ikinä!


Kuten jo tuossa yllä todettiin, nuo kirjoittajat eivät ole Hesarin toimittajia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuten jo tuossa yllä todettiin, nuo kirjoittajat eivät ole Hesarin toimittajia.


No, joka tapauksessa kiitän kyseisiä kirjoittajia/muotoiluasiantuntijoita  siitä että ovat uskaltaneet ottaa asian puheeksi.

Mun mielestäni vaunun tekniset ratkaisut ovat mitkä ovat ja jos ne asettavat ehtoja muotoilulle, niin sille ei voi mitään, mutta rumaa ulkonäköä voi kyllä parantaa harkitsemalla perinteisestä vihreä-keltaisesta raitiovaunuvärityksestä luopumista. 

Itse asiassa perinteinen nyt vallitseva puolet vaunussta vihreää, puolet keltaista - väritys ei ole ollut aina käytössä, esim olivathan 1920-luvun jenkkivaunut koristeltu tyylikkäälllä  vihreällä  "vauhtiraidalla" ja ovat siten huomattavasti modernimman näköiset kuin myöhemmmin tulleet Aseat, Kariat ja Valmetit. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Minusta otsikon pitäisi olla Transtech-raitiovaunun muotoilu. Siitähän tässä on kyse.

En ole vielä nähnyt makettia, joten pitäisi pitää mölyt mahassa. Mutta yleisellä tasolla sanon silti, että muotoilussa on kyse hyvin pitkälti makuasioista. Vertaan elokuva-arvosteluihn: mitä vähemmän tähtiä ns. ammattilaisarvostelija antaa, sitä paremmin leffa menestyy ja sitä suuremmalla todennäköisyydella pidän siitä itse. HS:lta viisi tähteä? En takulla tuhlaa rahojani. Kaksi täheä? Kannattaa mennä katsomaan.

Muotoilun ei ole tarkoitus miellyttää muotoilun ammattilaisten silmää vaan sen tulee istua teknisiin vaatimuksiin ja miellyttää kansaa. Ensimmäinen toteutunee, jälkimmäisen näyttää aika.

Sitä ihmettelen, että HS päästää pääkirjoitussivulle vieraskynäkirjoituksen, joka sisältää niin paljon virheitä. Vaikka ei kai voi olettaa, että HS:n (pää)kirjoitustoimittajatkaan tietäisivät asioiden oikean laidan, kuten sen, miten paljon muotoiluun on panostettu. Bloggauksesta taas lähinnä jäi mieleen, että ennen oli kaikki paremmin. Sellaisiahan me ihmiset olemme: mikä lapsena koettiin ja elettiin, se on sitä oikeaa. Myöhemmn menee vaan huonompaan suuntaan.  :Wink:  En tämän rouvan suttuisista ja väärin valottuneista valokuvista ottaisi niin kamalasti stressiä.

----------


## PSi

> -- Ajoneuvomuotolija Jukka Rautiainen ja teollinen muotoilija Mikael Silvanto ovat täysin tyytymättömiä uuteen raitiovaunuun (HS 17.06.2012). --


 Ehkäpä muotoilijoiden suurin huolenaihe on väärän muotoilijan käyttö, onko väärän koulun kasvatti?

Muistatteko millaisia olivat aikoinaan sisutusarkkitehti Kukkapuron design-luomukset, Valmetin nivelvaunut, kun ne tulivat liikenteeseen? (Lisäys 21.6.: Valmetin nivelvaunut olivatkin Olavi Hännisen designaamia)

Jokaisen oven luona oli muutaman sentin kynnyksiä. Niveltä vastapäätä sijainneet penkit oli suunniteltu amputoiduille. Selkänojan toppaus oli runkoputken etupuolella lisäten penkin syvyyttä ja vähentäen (ainakin miesten) jalkatilaa. Sisäseinät kallistuivat alaosastaan ja kahden istuttavat penkit oli limittämättä vähentäen istumismukavuutta ja kaventaen käytävää. Vaunun edessä oleva linjatunnus oli pienempi kuin vanhoissa vaunuissa. Tunnus oli sijoitettu kuperan heijastelevan tuulilasin taakse. Lisäksi tunnus oli vaunun keskilinjassa, jolloin pysäkillä toisen vaunun taakse pysähtyneen vaunun linjatunnusta ei voinut nähdä. Vaunuun pyrkivät oikeakätiset haluavat usein painaa ovenavauspainiketta oikealla kädellä, mutta etuoven oikealla puolella ei ollut ovenavauspainiketta. Etuovi on kaksikaistainen, kuljettajan kanssa asioivat näyttölipun kanssa matkustavat (kuljettajalla oli alunperin Almex-pihdit mutta ei rahastusta) kulkivat oikeanpuoleisesta ovesta, etuoven vasenta kaistaa nousivat vaunuun sarjalipulla matkustavat. Sarjalippujen leimauslaite ei ollut ovella, jotta sarjalipulla matkustavat pääsivät etusillalle odottamaan. Leimauslaite oli kuitenkin etusillalla kuljettajan puolella, joten leimauslaitteelle syntynyt jono esti kuljettajan kanssa asioineiden pääsyn käytävällä eteenpäin. Etusillalla ei ollut ainuttakaan otetankoa, josta leimausta odottavat tai leimauslaitteen ohi pyrkivät matkustajat olisivat voineet ottaa jostain tukea kun vaunu lähti pysäkiltä. Tippalistan yläpuolinen osa katosta oli maalattu oranssiksi, jonka sadesäällä virrottimesta valuva kuravesi sotki ruman näköiseksi...

pekka

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ole vielä nähnyt makettia, joten pitäisi pitää mölyt mahassa. Mutta yleisellä tasolla sanon silti, että muotoilussa on kyse hyvin pitkälti makuasioista. Vertaan elokuva-arvosteluihn: mitä vähemmän tähtiä ns. ammattilaisarvostelija antaa, sitä paremmin leffa menestyy ja sitä suuremmalla todennäköisyydella pidän siitä itse. HS:lta viisi tähteä? En takulla tuhlaa rahojani. Kaksi täheä? Kannattaa mennä katsomaan.
> 
> Muotoilun ei ole tarkoitus miellyttää muotoilun ammattilaisten silmää vaan sen tulee istua teknisiin vaatimuksiin ja miellyttää kansaa. Ensimmäinen toteutunee, jälkimmäisen näyttää aika.


En ole minäkään vielä makettia käynyt katsomassa, mutta kuvien ja TV:ssä näytettyjen pätkien perusteella vaunun ulkonäkö on ruma ja väritys ei istu siihen. Virkamiesten sähläilyä koko muotoiluasia tässä ratikassa. Varioiden osalta onnistuttiin värityksessä paljon paremmin. Muistan että Varioitakin yritettiin väkisin saada perinteisiksi keltavihreiksi mutta joku pisti hanttiin onneksi.

Ei voida odottaa että ensin maalataan vaunut rumiksi ja mitäänsanomattomiksi, ja sitten odotetaan kansan hyväksyntää tai hylkäämistä, vaan tämän luokan hankkeessa pitää pistää ammattilaiset asialle, on olemassa tietokoneet sun muut joilla havainnekuvia saadaan aikaan niin että vaihtoehtoja on monia, ja vaihtoehdoista on sitten asiantuntijakonklaavin valittava se joka tuo parhaat puolet esiin uudesta vaunusta. 

Kuvittelisin että HSL, VR, varustamot ja lentoyhtiöt on panostanut bussien, junien, laivojen ja lentokoneiden värisuunnitelmissa niin että "kansan ääntä" ei pahemmin kunnella vaan toteutetaan sellainen väritys joka tähtää tulevaisuuteen, ei menneisyyteen.

t. Rainer

----------


## iiko

En ole itsekään nähnyt tuota kuin kuvissa, joten minulla ei ole kantaa siihen, onko tuo oikeastaan ruma vaiko ei. Useinhan se kauneus on katsojan silmissä; ei minusta ne Münchenin tuoreet Stadleritkaan olleet mitenkään tyylikkäitä. Enemmän luulisi käytännöllisyyden ratkaisevan, siksi ainakin valokuvien perusteella tuossa maketissa on aivan liian vähän pystytolppia.

----------


## Antero Alku

Muodot ja värit ovat makuasia. Jos jokin on ruma, siitä huolimatta ainakin se, joka muodon teki, piti sitä muuna kuin rumana. Rumuus ja kauneus ovatkin viime kädessä tilastollisia asioita  kuten melkein kaikki inhimillinen. Eli ruma on se, mitä enemmistö pitää rumana ja päin vastoin.

Tässä yksittaistapauksessa on kuitenkin muutama reunaehto, jotka vaikuttavat muotoiluun ja väritykseen. Vaikka Variotramin muotoilija ja Rainer ovat sitä mieltä, että yksivärinen tummanvihreä ratikka on kaunis ja keltavihreä on ruma, tai että oranssin ja harmaan yhdistelmä on kaunis, he ovat vähemmistössä. Helsinkiläiset raitiovaunujen tilaajina ja maksajina haluavat, että raitiovaunut ovat keltavihreitä. Ja silloin muotoilijan tehtävä on suunnitella keltavihreä vaunu. Jos ei sellaista halua tehdä, ei sovi vaunun muotoilijaksi.

Toinen merkittävä reunaehtojen joukko ovat turvallisuuteen ja tekniikkaan liittyvät vaatimukset. Keltavihreä on värityksenä toimiva turvallisuuden kannalta. Vaunu on helppo havaita ympäristöstään, toisin kuin tumma yksivärinen vaunu tai harmaa vaunu, jossa on alhaalla oranssi raita. Kaupungissa esiintyy vähän keltaista ja vihreätä, ja yhdistelmä on silmiinpistävä jopa puiston reunalla keltaisen ansiosta.

Edelleen vaunu on tehtävä niin, että sille ei tule kallista korjausta, jos se kohtaa muita vaunuja. Puskurin paikka periytyy Valmetin nivelvaunuista, eikä asialle voi muuta kuin hyväksyä se. Edelleen keulan on kätkettävä törmäystä vaimentavat rakenteet ja suojattava kuljettajaa. Keulan on suojattava myös jalankulkijaa niin, että ihminen kierähtää sivuun mahdollisimman vähin vaurioin. Jos muotoilijan mieleen ei mahdu sovittaa muotoiluaan näihin vaatimuksiin, muotoilija ei sovellu raitiovaunun muotoilijaksi. Ajoneuvomuotoilijalle luulisi näiden asioiden olevan kristallinkirkkaita, mutta ratikka ei ole auto, jossa on ensin nokka ja moottori, joiden takana kuljettaja on mukavasti suojassa.

Ja ennen kärkevää arvostelua kannattaisi käydä Kaapelitehtaalla katsomassa vaunun makettia itse. Eihän se siellä ole katuympäristössä, mutta omin silmin nähtävissä ja koettavissa kuitenkin. Muuten tulee kyllä mieleen ajattelu periaatteellisesta vastustamisesta, jos selittää, että en ole vaunua nähnyt, mutta tiedän, että se on huono.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikka Variotramin muotoilija ja Rainer ovat sitä mieltä, että yksivärinen tummanvihreä ratikka on kaunis ja keltavihreä on ruma, tai että oranssin ja harmaan yhdistelmä on kaunis, he ovat vähemmistössä. Helsinkiläiset raitiovaunujen tilaajina ja maksajina haluavat, että raitiovaunut ovat keltavihreitä.


Onko muuten kysytty helsinkiäisiltä tästä asiasta ollenkaan?  En ole kuullut että olisi. Jos menee kauppatorille haastattelemaan jotain "helsinkiläisiä" , niin he tietenkin vastaavat keltavihrreitä, koska he eivät tiedä miltä uusi vaunu tulisi näyttämään keltavihreänä.

Mitä turvallisuuteen tulee niin punainen väri on paras. Keltavihreä erottuu huonosti koska se menee syksyisin samaa sävyyn kuin kuin puiden ja pensaiden lehdet. Kokonaan kirrkkaanpunainen kuten Spårakoffin vaunu erottuu parhaiten, ja on myös on väritykseltään tyylikkäin vaunu Helsingissä. Muita tyylikkäisä ovat ne mainosteipatut vaunut joissa on punaista ja vallkoista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko muuten kysytty helsinkiäisiltä tästä asiasta ollenkaan?


Ratikoiden väristä on käyty parikin debattia. Valmetin vaunut ovat keltavihreitä juuri siksi, että kaupunkilaiset niin halusivat. Päätökset toteutuvat edustuksellisen demokratian mukaan. Väritys on yksi muotoilun vaatimus eli kaupungin tahto.

Punaiset autot eivät ole kiellettyjä, mutta muuten punainen väri on varattu hälytysajoneuvoille. Tosin ne ovat omaksuneet myös keltaisen, juuri näkyvyyden vuoksi. Huolimatta syksyn lehdistä. Onhan maailmassa punaisiakin ratikoita, Wien tulee mieleeni oitis, joskin siellä ULFien myötä väritys meni uudeen uskoon. Helsingissä oli aikanaan punaisia busseja eli Liikenne Oy:n autot. Spårakoff on punainen, koska se on Koffin brändiväri.

Saahan sitä ehdottaa ratikoille väriä, mutta voi olla, että Espoosta tuleva ehdotus kaatuu jo siihen, että se tulee väärästä paikasta. Väritystä on nyt yritetty muuttaa kahdesti, ja molemmat yritykset jäävät lyhytikäisiksi. Joten eiköhän tämä värikeskustelu ole riittävästi jo käyty ja vähemmistö voisi vain sopeutua osaansa.

Vielä voi todeta, että keltavihreän värin kannattajilla voi myös olla erilaisia perusteluita. Joku vain pitää väriä kauniina, näkövammaiset pitävät sitä helposti havaittavana tai sitten perusteena on pitkä, pian satavuotias perinne.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Minusta voisi olla paikallaan, että HSL-alueella on kahdenvärisiä raitiovaunuja: keltavihreät keskustaraitiovaunut ja oranssin(harmaan)valkoiset) metroraitiovaunut, joilla ajetaan esikaupunkilinjoja ml. Jokerit.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ratikoiden väristä on käyty parikin debattia. Valmetin vaunut ovat keltavihreitä juuri siksi, että kaupunkilaiset niin halusivat. Päätökset toteutuvat edustuksellisen demokratian mukaan. Väritys on yksi muotoilun vaatimus eli kaupungin tahto.


Valmetin vaunut uudelleenmaalattiin "kaupunkilaisten tahdosta" jo 20 vuotta sitten ja sen jälkeen on niin paljon vettä virrannut Vantaanjoella ja yksi kokonaan vihreä vaunutyyppikin ehditty ottaa käyttöön, että se päätös on vanhentunut. Se että ei Valmettilaisten je sitä vanhempien vaunujen väristä saa poiketa on kokonaan virkamiesten oma keksintö, se ei edusta helsinkiläisten tahtoa, ja helsinkiläisenä voitaneen pitää myös esikaupungeissa Espoossa ja Vantaalla asuvia. Ajavathan Helsingin bussit ja kohta metro niihin, ja jossain vaiheessa myös Jokeri.

Kerro jokin muu iso kaupunki Eurooopassa jossa raitoliikennettä on ollut yhtäjaksoisesti yli 100 vuotta, jossa noudatetaan uusimmissa matalalattiavaunuissakin yhä samaa väritystä kuin 100 vuotta sittten. Mainitsit että Wienissä ei noudateta enää, mutta kerrotko jonkun toisen jossa noudatetaan?

 t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Ajavathan Helsingin bussit ja kohta metro niihin, ja jossain vaiheessa myös Jokeri. t. Rainer


Mutta Helsingin raitiovaunut eivät aja naapuri"kaupunkeihin". Kuten vaunun esitteessä sanotaan: vaunu on tehty Helsinkiin. Kelta-vihreä on perinteinen ratikan väri. Perinteestä halutaan pitää kiinni. Vario on syrjähyppy.  Kannattaa mennä katsomaan ja kokeilemaan, sekä lukemaan vaunusta tehty esite.
Minun mielestäni keulan muotoilu on suorastaan sympaattinen vaikka siihen on tärkeät syynsä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta Helsingin raitiovaunut eivät aja naapuri"kaupunkeihin".


Pyh. Ajaahan raitiovaunu Huopalahden kuntaankin.

----------


## risukasa

Eiköhän bussi-jokereiden oranssin värin ole nimenomaan tarkoitus periytyä niitä seuraaville pikaraitioteille. Näin Helsingin metrobrändi pääsee vihdoinkin siihen kukoistukseen jota se on puoli vuosisataa odottanut.

----------


## kouvo

> Kokonaan kirrkkaanpunainen kuten Spårakoffin vaunu erottuu parhaiten, ja on myös on väritykseltään tyylikkäin vaunu Helsingissä. Muita tyylikkäisä ovat ne mainosteipatut vaunut joissa on punaista ja vallkoista.


En gång IFK alltid IFK :Wink: 

Omasta mielestäni (tais jossain olla Turkkuseen ehdotetut) sitruunankeltaiset vaunut olivat varsin veikeän näköisiä. Mitä helsinkiin tulee, niin en näe mitään syytä luopua keltavihreistä, kun mitään rankkaa historiallista painolastia ei tuolla väriyhdistelmällä ole, joka pakottaisi näin tekemään.

----------


## Albert

> Pyh. Ajaahan raitiovaunu Huopalahden kuntaankin.


Juuri näinhän asia on!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En gång IFK alltid IFK
> 
> Omasta mielestäni (tais jossain olla Turkkuseen ehdotetut) sitruunankeltaiset vaunut olivat varsin veikeän näköisiä. Mitä helsinkiin tulee, niin en näe mitään syytä luopua keltavihreistä, kun mitään rankkaa historiallista painolastia ei tuolla väriyhdistelmällä ole, joka pakottaisi näin tekemään.


Nykyaikaiset matalalattiavaunut maalataan lähes aina valmistavan tehtaan ehdotusten mukaan. Matalalattiakalustossahan ikkunat tulevat alemmaksi kuin perinteisessä jossa ikkunoiden alareuna on muodostanut perinteisen jakolinjan kahden eri värin välillä, jos värejä on kaksi. Mutta maltalalattiavaunussa se näyttää hölmöltä, ja siksi  matalalattiavaunut ovat yleensä yksivärisiä, tai niin että dominoivan värin lisäksi on vain jokin koristeraita jotain toista väriä. Uusia raitiovaunuja ja junia valmistavat tehtaat ovat tarkkoja sen suhteen että heidän tuotteensa vastaavat niiden imagoa, koristeraidoilla korostetaan virtaviivaisuutta. 

Mutta niin ei ole tapahtunut tälle http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/r...10/nrv2010.htm Transtech-vaunulle. Se näyttää joltain pakettiautolta tai työkoneelta. Sille olisi varmaan löytynyt tehtaan käyttämän  muotoilutoimiston kautta sopivampi väriehdotus kuin se minkä Helsingin kaupunki on määrännyt, vaikka pääväreinä olisi haluttu säilyttää vihreä ja keltainen. 

Sisustus nyt menettelee, mutta  raitiolinjojen reittikaavaa muistuttavan kuosin painaminen istuinkankaisiin voi aiheuttaa sekaannuksia, joku voi luulla niitä oikeiksi linjakartoiksi.

t.  Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Nykyaikaiset matalalattiavaunut maalataan lähes aina valmistavan tehtaan ehdotusten mukaan.
> Sisustus nyt menettelee, mutta  raitiolinjojen reittikaavaa muistuttavan kuosin painaminen istuinkankaisiin voi aiheuttaa sekaannuksia, joku voi luulla niitä oikeiksi linjakartoiksi. t.  Rainer


Ainakin Ranskasta löytyy moniaita poikkeuksia tehtaan maalauksiin.
Et kai nyt ole tosissasi tuossa kankaan kuosissa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakin Ranskasta löytyy moniaita poikkeuksia tehtaan maalauksiin.
> Et kai nyt ole tosissasi tuossa kankaan kuosissa?


Ranskassa se design-puoli taitaa muutenkin olla paremmin hanskassa. 

Yksi varoittava esimerkki lähellä meitä on Göteborg. Siellä matalalattiavaunut, jotka ovat muutenkin kömpelöitä, on maalattu perinteisin sinivalkoisin värein ja lopputulos on aivan karmea. Kalpea, kalju ylipainoinen valas, jos saa luonnehtia. 

No en nyt ihan tosissani noiden penkkikuosien suhteen, mutta kyllä matkustajien joukossa löytyy niin paljon sellaisia joilla on hyvin vähän tai ei lainkaan kokemusta raitiovaunulla matkustamisesta ja lisäksi jos linjakarttoja ei ole muualla vaunun sisällä niin joku voi tosissaan luulla penkkien karttoja linjakartoiksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Kerro jokin muu iso kaupunki Eurooopassa jossa raitoliikennettä on ollut yhtäjaksoisesti yli 100 vuotta, jossa noudatetaan uusimmissa matalalattiavaunuissakin yhä samaa väritystä kuin 100 vuotta sittten. Mainitsit että Wienissä ei noudateta enää, mutta kerrotko jonkun toisen jossa noudatetaan?
> 
>  t. Rainer


Raitiovaunuesimerkkiä ei tullut mieleen, mutta entäs Berliinin S-Bahn? Punakeltainen väritys on ollut käytössä ainakin 1920-luvustä lähtien:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DR-Baureihe_ET_165
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DB-Baureihe_481
Yleisen mielipiteen takia sarjan 481 sinapinkeltainen uusi väritys ei oikein lyönyt läpi ja niinpä palattiin perinteiseen väritykseen. Kuulostaapa tutulta helsinkiläiseen raitiovaunuhistoriaan verrattuna. :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Yksi varoittava esimerkki lähellä meitä on Göteborg. Siellä matalalattiavaunut, jotka ovat muutenkin kömpelöitä, on maalattu perinteisin sinivalkoisin värein ja lopputulos on aivan karmea. Kalpea, kalju ylipainoinen valas, jos saa luonnehtia.


Samainen väritys näyttää kyllä Göteborgin vanhoissa korkealattiaisissa vaunuissa vielä ankeammalta. Tosin vaunujen muodotkin ovat aika kömpelöitä.

Helsingin vaunujen osalta jauhaisin edelleen nyt hyväksytystä tilaajavärityksestä. Yhtenevää väritystä ja brändäystä busseissa ja raideliikenteessä pitäisi osata hyödyntää, kuten maailmalla esimerkiksi Pariisissa ja Berliinissä tapahtuu. Runkolinjojen oranssi on henkisesti todella pitkä askel eteenpäin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se että ei Valmettilaisten je sitä vanhempien vaunujen väristä saa poiketa on kokonaan virkamiesten oma keksintö, se ei edusta helsinkiläisten tahtoa, ja helsinkiläisenä voitaneen pitää myös esikaupungeissa Espoossa ja Vantaalla asuvia.


Onkohan tälle väittämälle nyt jokin perustelu vaiko vain omaa toivetta? Minäpä väitän, että tilanne on pikemminkin niin päin, että jos joku virkamies olisi keksinyt, että nyt tilataan vaikka niitä paloauton punaisia raitiovaunuja, niin olisi voinut tulla melkoinen älämölö. Taisi olla niin, että Valmettilaisten harmaa väritys oli nimenomaan virkamiestason keksintö, ja luottamusmiehet eli kaupunkilaiset sitten puuttuivat asiaan ja korjasivat sen.

Minun mielestäni espoolaisilla ja vantaalaisilla ei ole mitään sanomista Helsingin raitiovaunujen väritykseen. Kummatkaan eivät ratikkatalkoisiin osallistu, joten miksi heillä pitäisi olla jotain sanansijaa asiassa? Vai saammeko me helsinkiläiset äänestää Espoon valtuustovaaleissa, jotta Espoossa tehdän meitä miellyttäviä päätöksiä?

Ja kiusallani totean, että jos saisivat puuttua ratikoiden väriin ja tulos olisi samaa luokkaa kuin Helsingin bussien värin muuttaminen HSL:n väritykseen, niin hyvä onkin etteivät puutu. Tämä ennakkotapaus ei juuri vakuuta. Vai onko puoliksi kuran värinen bussi hyvää ulkonäköä?




> Kerro jokin muu iso kaupunki Eurooopassa jossa raitoliikennettä on ollut yhtäjaksoisesti yli 100 vuotta, jossa noudatetaan uusimmissa matalalattiavaunuissakin yhä samaa väritystä kuin 100 vuotta sittten. Mainitsit että Wienissä ei noudateta enää, mutta kerrotko jonkun toisen jossa noudatetaan?


Riittääkö yksi vastaukseksi kysymykseen joku. Pohdin tässä, sanonko Karlsruhe, Potsdam, Berliini, Dresden, Oder, Essen, Köln, Budapest, Praha...

Helsinki kuuluu poikkeuksien joukkoon  jonkin aikaa, jahka Variot lähtevät.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Minusta ei ole vaikeaa hakea helsinkiläisen Transtech-ratikan eräänlaista muotoiluesikuvaa:

http://www.berliner-verkehr.de/trbilder/4001_07.jpg

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/fb...mod=-995129690

Ja minustakin helsinkiläisen ratikan on värityksestä päättävät vain helsinkiläiset veronmaksajat ja nykyinen viher-keltainen on juuri sellainen kuosi, jossa helsinkiläinen ratikka on totuttu näkemään ja yhdistämään pääkaupunkimme identiteettiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta niin ei ole tapahtunut tälle http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/r...10/nrv2010.htm Transtech-vaunulle. Se näyttää joltain pakettiautolta tai työkoneelta. Sille olisi varmaan löytynyt tehtaan käyttämän  muotoilutoimiston kautta sopivampi väriehdotus kuin se minkä Helsingin kaupunki on määrännyt, vaikka pääväreinä olisi haluttu säilyttää vihreä ja keltainen.


Rainer hei, älä viitsi. Saat ihan vapaasti toivoa Helsinkiin vaikka vaaleanpunaisia ratikoita (eikös istuisi hienosti HSL:n värimaailmaan!) mutta älä väitä epätotuutsia. SRS:n tutustumiskäynnillä Oulussa Transtech esitteli meille juurikin muotoilijoiden suunnittelemia väritysvaihtoehtoja, ja niitä oli pitkälle toistakymmentä. Osa nykyisin keltavihrein sävyin eri tavoin jaoteltuna ja osa variosta tutuin sävyin. Kyllä siinä on ihan ammattilainen ollut Transtech-vaunun maalauksen suunnittelijana, ei kunnallinen virkamies.

Jos muuten Transtech-vaunu näyttää pakettiautolta, niin sittenhän se edustaa uusinta uutta hypeä! HSL:hän on kovasti tätä pakettiautoliikennettä edistämässä, on joukoja ja metropol-hanketta ja ties mitä  :Wink: 




> Minusta voisi olla paikallaan, että HSL-alueella on kahdenvärisiä raitiovaunuja: keltavihreät keskustaraitiovaunut ja oranssin(harmaan)valkoiset) metroraitiovaunut, joilla ajetaan esikaupunkilinjoja ml. Jokerit.


Tätä mäkin mietin tässä kun tajusin, että jokeribusseista tulee kohta HSL:n runkolinjabrändin mukaisesti metronoransseja valkoisella perällä. Olisi varmaan perusteltua, että jokeriratikoista tulee myös metronoransseja mustalla ikkunaraidalla, mutta totisesti toivon, ettei ratikkaan tule sitä valkoista kuraperää.

Oranssiksi voisi sitten maalata runkolinjabrändin alla myös Laajasalon ratikat ja sillä varjolla kinuta niille valtion rahaakin. Kysehän on ihan eri asiasta kuin Stadin keskustaratikat!

Kuka teknisesti taitava tekee meille havainnekuvan Transtech-vaunusta metronoranssin värisenä mustine ikkunoineen?

----------


## Count

En suoranaisesti ymmärrä vaunun ulkomuodon mollaajia. Ihan mukiinmenevän näköinen tuo on päällepäin. Tosin täytyy sanoa, että aikaiset havainnekuvat pyöreänurkkaisilla kumitiiviste-ikkunoilla varustetusta versiosta näyttivät jotenkin ystävällisemmiltä kuin nykyinen liimalasinen ja mustanpuhuvampi versio. 

Vaan sisätilat ovatkin sitten toinen juttu. Penkkirivien teräväkulmaiset kauhukahvat ovat kuin kutsumassa kyynärpään "kiukkusuonen" iskuja ja penkit näyttävät suunnilleen yhtä mukavilta kuin ruumislauta. Lisäksi täytyy (näin asiaa tarkemmin tuntemattomana) ihmetellä, mitä etua on sellaisesta matalalattiavaunusta jossa jokainen penkki näyttää olevan niin korkealla, ettei niihin kiipeämättä pääse? Vai tuleeko väliosaan alempana olevia penkkejä?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuka teknisesti taitava tekee meille havainnekuvan Transtech-vaunusta metronoranssin värisenä mustine ikkunoineen?


Kun nyt kuitenkin väriä testasin, niin laitan tännekin.
Metron väri on hieman hankala, paljon punaisempi kuin äkkiseltään luulisi, joten sävytin reilusti oranssia pintaan, että kuva vastaisi jotakuinkin todellisuutta kirkkaassa päivänpaisteessa. Lisäksi Transtechin havainnekuvan pintamateriaali on hyvin metalliseksi tehty, joten oikea metron kylki näyttäisi rinnalla täysin toiselta väriltä. Mutta kai tästä vähän pystyy päätellä.

----------


## iTapio

Toiset tykkää äidistä ja toiset tyttärestä... Jokapäiväisenä matkustajana toivon, että spårassa on talvella lämmin ja kesällä viileä. Lisäksi toivon että se kulkee aikataulun mukaisesti. Muotoilusta viis.

70-luvun harmaa-oranssi oli kamala väriyhdistelmä, aivan kuin suoraan Itä-Saksasta. Saksan seisojien väri on OK ja havainnekuvat uudesta vaunusta näyttävät olevan OK. Manneihin sopivat mainosteippaukset, mutta Nr-1 vaunuissa ne näyttävät ihan kamalilta. Mainokset tuntuvat korostavan Valmetin vaunujen äärifunktionaalista muotoilua (= kökköä sellaista).

Että silleen  :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta ei ole vaikeaa hakea helsinkiläisen Transtech-ratikan eräänlaista muotoiluesikuvaa:
> 
> http://www.berliner-verkehr.de/trbilder/4001_07.jpg
> 
> http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/fb...mod=-995129690



Transtechin vaunu näyttää tuossa vertailussa kyllä hieman kökömmältä maalaisserkulta, ainakin jos katsoo valokuvia maketista, mikä ei liene kuitenkaan lopullinen totuus uudesta vaunusta. Berliinin Flexityssä on tuulilasi ja ohjaamon sivuikkuna paremmin linjassa matkustamon ikkunarivin kanssa kuin Transtechin vaunussa. Transtechin renderöidyssä kuvissa tämä ei näytä niin pahalta, mutta maketin tuulilasi näyttäis valokuvissa poikkeavan hieman tietokonegrafiikasta. Saapi nähdä, millainen valmis vaunu lopulta on. Flexityssä näyttäis ajovalot puristetun pystysuunnassa todella kapeaan kaistaleeseen jotta tuulilasin alareuna on saatu alas ja linjaan matkustamon ikkunoiden kanssa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:27 ----------




> Mutta kai tästä vähän pystyy päätellä.


Tuohan on itse asiassa todella hyvän näköinen väritys, ainakin kuvassa. "Musta-oranssi" paperilta luettuna kuulostaa paljon pahemmalta. Ja juu, mikään valkoinen perä tai edes raita ei tuohon sovi.

----------


## Minä vain

> Yksi varoittava esimerkki lähellä meitä on Göteborg. Siellä matalalattiavaunut, jotka ovat muutenkin kömpelöitä, on maalattu perinteisin sinivalkoisin värein ja lopputulos on aivan karmea. Kalpea, kalju ylipainoinen valas, jos saa luonnehtia.


Tämän paremmin ei raitiovaunua voisi kuvatakaan. Erityisesti keula on kuin viikon vanhaa kermavaahtoa.  :Frown:

----------


## Compact

> 


Yäk.
+viisitoistamerkkiä

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:03 ----------




> Muistatteko millaisia olivat aikoinaan sisutusarkkitehti Kukkapuron design-luomukset, Valmetin nivelvaunut, kun ne tulivat liikenteeseen?


Onko ne muka Kukkapuron suunnittelemia. Onko sinulla tarkempia lähdetietoja laittaa, että saisi omat tiedot päivitettyä?

----------


## risukasa

> Oranssiksi voisi sitten maalata runkolinjabrändin alla myös Laajasalon ratikat ja sillä varjolla kinuta niille valtion rahaakin. Kysehän on ihan eri asiasta kuin Stadin keskustaratikat


Kyllä ratikalle on aina valtion rahaa saatavissa, kulki se missä vain ja minkä värisenä tahansa.




> Lisäksi täytyy (näin asiaa tarkemmin tuntemattomana) ihmetellä, mitä etua on sellaisesta matalalattiavaunusta jossa jokainen penkki näyttää olevan niin korkealla, ettei niihin kiipeämättä pääse? Vai tuleeko väliosaan alempana olevia penkkejä?


Podesteri-istuimista on jo useaan kertaan puhuttu. Kun istuimelle on askelma ja penkki on seisovan ihmisen takamuksen korkeudella, niin istuutuminen on kaikista helpointa. Varion luiskautuva lattia ja polvenkorkuinen istuin on erittäin epämukava istua ja hankala istuutua huonojalkaiselle.

----------


## hmikko

> Onko ne muka Kukkapuron suunnittelemia. Onko sinulla tarkempia lähdetietoja laittaa, että saisi omat tiedot päivitettyä?


Ihmettelin samaa. Yrjö Kukkapuro on yksi M100-metrojunien suunnittelijoista, mutta en ollut ennen tätä ketjua nähnyt hänen nimeään Valmetin ratikoiden yhteydessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun nyt kuitenkin väriä testasin, niin laitan tännekin.


Kiitos! On kyllä tosi tylsän näköinen, kun on vaan yhtä väriä. Tulisikohan tuosta jotenkin eläväisempi, jos lisäisi mustaa helmaan M100-junien tavoin tai jos vaikka jatkaisi puskureita mustana raitana ympäri vaunun?




> Kyllä ratikalle on aina valtion rahaa saatavissa, kulki se missä vain ja minkä värisenä tahansa.


Toivotaan näin. Laajasalon ratikka on kuitenkin luonteeltaan verrattavissa esim. Hervannan tai Varissuon ratikkaan, joten siinä mielessä valtion raha olisi ihan perusteltua.

----------


## kouvo

> On kyllä tosi tylsän näköinen, kun on vaan yhtä väriä.


Mun mielestä tuo on varsin tyylikäs. Mitenkähän se sitten fiksusti toteutetaan reittikarttoihin, jos Jokeri tai joku muu linja brändätään metro-oranssiksi?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mun mielestä tuo on varsin tyylikäs.


Mennäänkö molemmat Lahden muotoiluinstituuttiin ja ruvetaan valmistuttuamme kinaamaan HS:n Vieraskynä-palstalla siitä, onko oranssi jokeriratikka tylsä vai tyylikäs?  :Smile: 

Mitä enemmän sitä vieraskynäkirjoitusta lukee ja asiaa miettii, sitä hassummalta koko touhu tuntuu. Kolleegoiden välisestä kateudestako tässä on kyse? Että IDIS Design ja Jouni Riikonen eivät kelpaa Jukka Rautiaiselle ja Mikael Silvannolle? Ja miksi Rautiainen olisi enemmän "oikeassa" kuin Riikonen jne?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun nyt kuitenkin väriä testasin, niin laitan tännekin.
> Metron väri on hieman hankala, paljon punaisempi kuin äkkiseltään luulisi, joten sävytin reilusti oranssia pintaan, että kuva vastaisi jotakuinkin todellisuutta kirkkaassa päivänpaisteessa. Lisäksi Transtechin havainnekuvan pintamateriaali on hyvin metalliseksi tehty, joten oikea metron kylki näyttäisi rinnalla täysin toiselta väriltä. Mutta kai tästä vähän pystyy päätellä.
> 
> Liite 1590


Itse asiassa ei näytä ollenkaan hullummalta. Oranssi tai joku muu kirkas väri ja sitten mustaa tai jotain tumma ikkunariveissä ja ovissa. 

Koska suuri yleisö ei ole nähnyt millaiselta vaunu näyttäisi eri tavalla väritettynä, on jotenkin väärin että kaupunki päättää kysymättä sellaisesta vihreä-kelta-musta värityksestä joka ei istu vaunuun ollenkaan. Olisi hyvä jos Hesari tai joku muu mediataho järjestäisi "kansanäänestyksen" asiasta.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Mennäänkö molemmat Lahden muotoiluinstituuttiin ja ruvetaan valmistuttuamme kinaamaan HS:n Vieraskynä-palstalla siitä, onko oranssi jokeriratikka tylsä vai tyylikäs?


Vahva diagnoosi, että jos näin menettelisimme yhden mielipidefoorumilla esitetyn mielipiteen vuoksi, niin kinaamiset tapahtuisivat jatkossa pehmeiden seinien sisällä.

Se, että onko väritys tylsä vai tyylikäs on mielestäni sinänsä varsin yhdentekevää, mutta bussin/ratikan metro-oranssoinnissa on muita ongelmia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koska suuri yleisö ei ole nähnyt millaiselta vaunu näyttäisi eri tavalla väritettynä, on jotenkin väärin että kaupunki päättää kysymättä sellaisesta vihreä-kelta-musta värityksestä joka ei istu vaunuun ollenkaan. Olisi hyvä jos Hesari tai joku muu mediataho järjestäisi "kansanäänestyksen" asiasta.


http://yle.fi/uutiset/tassa_ovat_hel...vaunut/2692472

Esim. tässä vuosi sitten julkaistussa uutisessa on liitteenä havainnekuva, jonka varmaan olet nähnytkin. HKL keräsi aikanaan palautejärjestelmänsä kanssa tästä mielipiteitä ja minulla on se käsitys, että tuo etualalla ollut vaunu sai murskavoiton.

Mutta miksi kaipaat tässä "kansanäänestystä" kun vielä eilen halusit juuri päinvastoin, että 


> kansan ääntä" ei pahemmin kunnella vaan toteutetaan sellainen väritys joka tähtää tulevaisuuteen, ei menneisyyteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/tassa_ovat_hel...vaunut/2692472
> 
> Esim. tässä vuosi sitten julkaistussa uutisessa on liitteenä havainnekuva, jonka varmaan olet nähnytkin. HKL keräsi aikanaan palautejärjestelmänsä kanssa tästä mielipiteitä ja minulla on se käsitys, että tuo etualalla ollut vaunu sai murskavoiton.


Ööh, mutta etuallalla oleva vaunu ei ole ihan se mikä toteutetaan, tai ainakaan Kaapelitehtaalla oleva maketti ei ole samannäköinen kuin kuvan kumpikaan vaunu. Ja kuva on aika epäselvä muutenkin. 

Kaapelitehtaan vaunulla on esim ovien ympäri selvästi erottuvat paksut mustat "surukehykset"  ja mustaa räiskittynä eri paikkoihin tekee vaunusta raskaan ja synkän oloisen. Myös paksun puskurin korostaminen niin että se on musta tekee sen pakettiauton tai halvan pikkuauton näköiseksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikle

Mun mielestä uusi vaunu on varsin tyylikäs ainakin ulkomuodoltaan. Herättää mielikuvaa modernista ja toimivasta ratikasta. Makettia en ole livenä kylläkään nähnyt.

Sinänsä ei ole mitenkään ennenkuulumatonta, että muotoilijat haukkuvat liikennevälineen muotoilua. Eivät taida haluta ymmärtää, että menopelien ulkomuotoon vaikuttaa muutkin tekijät kuin designerin visiot. Se on hyvä, että laitteesta tehdään mahdollisimman kaunis, mutta esim. vaunun keulan muotoilusta maallikkokin ymmärtää siinä haetun jotain muuta kuin ihanteellista visuaalista ilmettä.
Esimerkkinä tästä muotoilijoiden ja tekniikan vaatimusten kohtaamisesta on Suomessakin vaikuttava sähköveturisarja Re460. Nopeiden Fiatien ja muidenkin autojen muotoilussa kunnostautunut italialainen Pininfarina vastasi näiden veturien ulkomuodosta. Tarinan mukaan ABB:n inssit joutuivat tekemään Pininfarinan muotoiluun joitain tekniikan vaatimia muutoksia, tästäkös italialaiset vetivät ns.palkokasvin nenäänsä. Kielsivätkin sveitsiläisiltä nimensä käytön veturin markkinoinnissa. Sveitsiläisetpä eivät saaneetkaan italianojen odotuksista poiketen itkuraivaria vaan hyväksyivät tämän kiellon mukisematta. Tästä peljästyneenä Pininfarinan suunnittelijat soittivat hetikohta Sveitsiin ja ilmoittivat, että saa sitä nimeä sittenkin käyttää :Cool:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ööh, mutta etuallalla oleva vaunu ei ole ihan se mikä toteutetaan, tai ainakaan Kaapelitehtaalla oleva maketti ei ole samannäköinen kuin kuvan kumpikaan vaunu.


Ainakin vihreä väri on täysin eri kuin maketissa. Harmi sinänsä. Tuo uutisen kuvan vihreä sopisi paremmin HSL-värimaailmaan, pirteämmän sinisen ja vaaleanpunaisen seuraan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakin vihreä väri on täysin eri kuin maketissa. Harmi sinänsä. Tuo uutisen kuvan vihreä sopisi paremmin HSL-värimaailmaan, pirteämmän sinisen ja vaaleanpunaisen seuraan.


Näin on. Ja kilpaileva ehdotus, kyljiltään kokonaan vihreä on tummemmansävyinen. Todellisuudessa siis saatiin tummanvihreä-kelta-musta vaunu joka ei muistuta kumpaakaan havainnekuvan vaunuista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaid

> Tätä mäkin mietin tässä kun tajusin, että jokeribusseista tulee kohta HSL:n runkolinjabrändin mukaisesti metronoransseja valkoisella perällä. Olisi varmaan perusteltua, että jokeriratikoista tulee myös metronoransseja mustalla ikkunaraidalla, mutta totisesti toivon, ettei ratikkaan tule sitä valkoista kuraperää.


Jos ja kun Jokerin vaunuista tulee kaksineuvoisia niin valkoinen kuraperä tuskin on vaihtoehto, sillä silloinhan toiseen suuntaan ajettaessa se olisi valkoinen kura_keula_. Tämä ei oikein sovi ideaan helposti tunnistettavasta runkolinjan väristä.




> Kun nyt kuitenkin väriä testasin, niin laitan tännekin.
> --
> Liite 1590


Yllättävän hyvin toimii. Ylläolemaan liittyen väritys kaipaisi minusta kuitenkin hieman valkoista (mutta ei yhtään lisää mustaa) tasapainottamaan voimakasta oranssia sävyä. Ei mitään kuraperää, mutta esimerkiksi valkoinan raita kylkeen tai vaikka valkoiset ovet - nämä erottuisivat samalla paremmin ja olisivat siten käyttäjäystävällisempiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin on. Ja kilpaileva ehdotus, kyljiltään kokonaan vihreä on tummemmansävyinen. Todellisuudessa siis saatiin tummanvihreä-kelta-musta vaunu joka ei muistuta kumpaakaan havainnekuvan vaunuista.


Netissä ja lehdissä pyörivien kuvien yksityiskohdista ja värisävyistä ei pidä tehdä tarkkoja päätelmiä. Värit ovat oikeasti mitä sattuu, riippuen viime kädessä siitä, minkälaisella ja miten säädetyllä monitorilla netin kuvia katsellaan. Esimerkiksi Vesan oranssi vaunu näyttää minun pöytämonitorillani jotakuinkin räikeältä kirkkaanpunaiselta, mutta läppärin näyttö toistaa punaista huonommin ja siten sävykin on huomattavasti vaisumpi.

Vaunun muotoilu on kehittynyt prosessin aikana ja tuo YLE:stä linkattu kuva taisi olla Transtechin kuva ajalta ennen kuin muotoilusta oli varsinaisesti edes tehty muotoilijavalintaa. Eli kyse oli Transtechin oman muotoilijan IDIS Designin tarjousaikaisista ehdotuksista ja kuvasta, jolla lähinnä havainnollistettiin sitä, miltä vaunun rakenne voisi näyttää joko keltavihreänä Valmet-vaunujen tapaan tai kokovihreänä Variotramien tapaan.

Jopa luonnossa ihmisen vaikutelma väristä vaihtelee. Kirkkaassa auringossa ja pilvisellä säällä vaunu on eri värinen. Ja kun sitä katsoo vierestä, väri näyttää vaaleammalta kuin etäältä katsottuna. Kaapelitehtaalla vaunu on keinovalossa, ja vallitsevan valon väri tekee oman vaikutuksensa siihen, miltä väri ihmisen silmässä näyttää.

Jokerin ja metron väreistä vielä. Kun Jokerin vaunut ovat kahteen suuntaan ajettavia, niihin ei kai voi tehdä valkoista kuraperää. Tuskin on edes värimalleja tilatessa ajateltu koko asiaa. Mutta mikäs estää maalaamasta metron vaunuparien sisäpäitä eli yksittäisen vaunun takapäätä valkoiseksi? Ja samalla logiikalla voi sitten 2-suuntaisen ratikankin maalata keskeltä valkoiseksi. Siinä on jopa se etu, että ratikka on ainoa, joka pysyy suunnilleen valkoisena. Metrossakin vaunujen väli kerää ruosteroiskeita. Mutta metrohan on tietty niin pyhä, ettei siihen voi valkoista laittaa. Nurmesniemi kääntyisi haudassaan ja Rajalin ehkä pahoittaisi mielensä.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jopa luonnossa ihmisen vaikutelma väristä vaihtelee. Kirkkaassa auringossa ja pilvisellä säällä vaunu on eri värinen. Ja kun sitä katsoo vierestä, väri näyttää vaaleammalta kuin etäältä katsottuna. Kaapelitehtaalla vaunu on keinovalossa, ja vallitsevan valon väri tekee oman vaikutuksensa siihen, miltä väri ihmisen silmässä näyttää.


Näin toki on, mutta silti noista kuvistakin voi tehdä summittaisia arvioita. Siinä Ylen kuvassa on hyvä referenssi, se kaalimadon vihreä. Etualalla olevassa vaunussa on haettu selvästi enemmän keltaista. Kaalimadon vihreässä taas on aavistus sinistä, ihan missä tahansa valossa. Se näkyy myös tuossa kuvassa. Sama pätee myös siihen makettiin. Miltä tahansa monitorilta mistä tahansa valokuvasta (lähes) voi arvioida, että siinä maketissa on paljon vähemmän keltaista siinä vihreässä.

Ihmisen silmä on kuitenkin kaikesta huolimatta erittäin hyvä sovittelija. Valkotasapaino säätyy aivoissakin aina vallitsevan valon mukaan hyvinkin pitkälle. Aistimusvahinkoja sattuu silloin, kun keinovalon spektri ei ole tasainen niin kuin auringonvalon, koska silloin heijastusten värierot toisiinsa alkavat heittää.

----------


## PSi

> Ihmettelin samaa. Yrjö Kukkapuro on yksi M100-metrojunien suunnittelijoista, mutta en ollut ennen tätä ketjua nähnyt hänen nimeään Valmetin ratikoiden yhteydessä.


 Voin hyvin olla väärässä -- ja varmaan olenkin! Käsitykseni mukaan nimekäs muotoilija/sisustusarkkitehti on asialla kuitenkin ollut. 

Edit: Korjaan viestiä / ylläpito toivottavasti korjaa viestiä jos olin väärässä, ettei jää väärää tietoa elämään!

pekka

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun Jokerin vaunut ovat kahteen suuntaan ajettavia, niihin ei kai voi tehdä valkoista kuraperää. Tuskin on edes värimalleja tilatessa ajateltu koko asiaa. Mutta mikäs estää maalaamasta metron vaunuparien sisäpäitä eli yksittäisen vaunun takapäätä valkoiseksi? Ja samalla logiikalla voi sitten 2-suuntaisen ratikankin maalata keskeltä valkoiseksi.


Ei varmaan mikään estä, mutta se ei ole enää yhtään sama design. Raitiovaunu ja metro aistitaan kokonaisina pötköinä, ei yksittäisinä vaunuina. Tuo bussien design taas perustuu siihen, että se on oikeasti takapäässä. En oikein itse näe, että keskiosavalkoisesta saisi kovin toimivaa kuviota.

Ja käytännössä kannattaa mieluummin värjätä ovet eri värillä kuin ratikan keskiosa.

----------


## hmikko

> Voin hyvin olla väärässä -- ja varmaan olenkin! Käsitykseni mukaan nimekäs muotoilija/sisustusarkkitehti on asialla kuitenkin ollut. 
> 
> Edit: Korjaan viestiä / ylläpito toivottavasti korjaa viestiä jos olin väärässä, ettei jää väärää tietoa elämään!


Jaahas, levitin tuossa muunneltua totuutta itsekin. Metrojunat siis muotoli Börje Rajalin ja Antti Nurmesniemi. Yrjö Kukkapuro on suunnitellut metroasemien kalusteita ja sisustusta. Mm. metroasemien koivuiset istuimet ovat Kukkapuroa. Valmetin ratikoista en löydä yhtäkkiä googlaamalla tietoa.

----------


## PSi

Valmetin vaunujen muotoilja taisikin olla Olavi Hänninen. Voisiko ylläpito käydä editoimassa alkuperäistä viestiäni ettei jää väärää käsitystä asiasta  -- kiitos!

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olavi_H...sarkkitehti%29

pekka

----------


## 339-DF

Kenellä muuten mahtaa olla muotoilun oikeudet valmistusta ajatellen? Kun HKL:n tiedotteessa sanottiin aikanaan, että "vaunun muotoilun ovat suunnitelleet yhteistyössä HKL:n tilaamana sisustusarkkitehti Jouni Riikonen Windell & Riikonen Design Oy:stä sekä Transtechin muotoilijaryhmä IDIS Design Oy:stä", niin jos Transtech myy vaunuja jollekin muulle asiakkaalle, saako se tehdä niistä täsmälleen samannäköisiä kuin Helsingin tilaamista? Vaikka HKL on maksanut osan muotoilutyöstä.

----------


## Compact

> Valmetin vaunujen muotoilija taisikin olla Olavi Hänninen. Voisiko ylläpito käydä editoimassa alkuperäistä viestiäni, ettei jää väärää käsitystä asiasta  -- kiitos!


No niin tuleehan sieltä tietoakin  :Smile: 

Ja kuten jo aiemmin tiedettiin, Nurmesniemi & Rajalin suunnittelivat metrojunan. Ja tiedoksi vielä, että se tarkoittaa niin koejunaa 1-6 kuin junasarjaa M100.

Nivelratikka oikeaoppisin harmaa-oranssivärein tiedettiin myös oikein! Sitä ei vielä kerrottu, että Esko Miettinen suunnitteli ko. sarjan viher-keltavärin. Noita perinteisiä värejä ei ole sudittu seinään surutta ilman asiantuntemusta!

Ja jo mainittu Olavi Hänninen suunnitteli myös Sm1:n sekä sen alkuperäisen värityksen (huom. ei siis liekkiversio, vaan se pienillä keltakulmaviivoilla).

Ja koska kaikki pitää nykyään olla arkkitehdin suunnittelemaa, niin onhan M200-sarjakin suunniteltu. N&R:n mitoituksia käyttäen sen teki Jochen Dittrich.

Kokonaisuuden vuoksi toistetaan tässä myös Variotram-suunnittelijan nimi eli Hannu Kähönen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kenellä muuten mahtaa olla muotoilun oikeudet valmistusta ajatellen? Kun HKL:n tiedotteessa sanottiin aikanaan, että "vaunun muotoilun ovat suunnitelleet yhteistyössä HKL:n tilaamana sisustusarkkitehti Jouni Riikonen Windell & Riikonen Design Oy:stä sekä Transtechin muotoilijaryhmä IDIS Design Oy:stä", niin jos Transtech myy vaunuja jollekin muulle asiakkaalle, saako se tehdä niistä täsmälleen samannäköisiä kuin Helsingin tilaamista? Vaikka HKL on maksanut osan muotoilutyöstä.


Oikeuksien omistaja riippuu siitä, mitä muotoilun hankintasopimukseen on kirjoitettu. Taiteellisen teoksen myynnissä on kaksi pääasiallista ratkaisua: teoksen käyttöoikeuden myynti tai teoksen myynti täysin oikeuksin. Edellinen voi sisältää rajoituksia ja vapauksia suuntaan ja toiseen, mutta jälkimmäinen on yksinkertainen ja yksiselitteinen. Täysin oikeuksin ostettu muotoilu tarkoittaa, että ostaja saa tehdä muotoilulla mitä tahtoo.

Täysin oikeuksin ostaminen on ostajan kannalta käytännössä ainoa järkevä ratkaisu tämäntyyppisissä tilanteissa. Kuvitellaanpa minkä hyvänsä kulutustuotteen muotoilua. Muotoilun ostajan eli tuotteen valmistajan on mahdotonta perustaa liiketoimintaa rajoitettuihin muotoilua koskeviin oikeuksiin, koska tuotteen muoto on hyvin pitkälle itse tuote eli se, mistä tuote tunnetaan. Ei ole mitään mieltä uhrata varoja tuotteen markkinointiin, jos tuotetta ei voikaan vapaasti valmistaa ja myydä sekä myöhemmin kehittää edelleen.

Raitiovaunukaupassa on kuitenkin yleistä, että kaupunki haluaa omannäköisensä muotoilun. Juuri kuten Variotramin kanssa tai vaikkapa Marseillesissa, jonka raitiovaunut näyttävät laivoilta. Tämä ei kuitenkaan ole sääntö, vaan suuri osa vaunukaupoista tehdään vaunun valmistajan muotoilun mukaisena.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Kenellä muuten mahtaa olla muotoilun oikeudet valmistusta ajatellen? Kun HKL:n tiedotteessa sanottiin aikanaan, että "vaunun muotoilun ovat suunnitelleet yhteistyössä HKL:n tilaamana sisustusarkkitehti Jouni Riikonen Windell & Riikonen Design Oy:stä sekä Transtechin muotoilijaryhmä IDIS Design Oy:stä", niin jos Transtech myy vaunuja jollekin muulle asiakkaalle, saako se tehdä niistä täsmälleen samannäköisiä kuin Helsingin tilaamista? Vaikka HKL on maksanut osan muotoilutyöstä.


Uskoisin, että tämä on lähinnä teoreettinen kysymys, koska Tampereen ja Turun tarpeet ovat erilaiset ja vaunu täytyy muutenkin suunnitella leveimmältä kohdaltaan 250 milliä leveämmäksi ja raideleveydeltään 524 milliä leveämmäksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Uskoisin, että tämä on lähinnä teoreettinen kysymys, koska Tampereen ja Turun tarpeet ovat erilaiset ja vaunu täytyy muutenkin suunnitella leveimmältä kohdaltaan 250 milliä leveämmäksi ja raideleveydeltään 524 milliä leveämmäksi.


No mutta kyllä kai Transtech voi myydä ja myy vaunua muuallekin kuin kotimaahan. Vaikka johonkin niistä Raitiossa 2/12 listattuihin metrisiin kaupunkeihin. Moni niistä on aika pieniä ja jos ne haluavat uusia kalustonsa tilaamalla vaikka viisi vaunua, niin silloin niille käytännössä täytyy kelvata valmis konsepti. Jokerin myötä se valmis konsepti kuitenkin laajenee käsittämään sekä 1- että 2-suuntavaunut ja pari eri pituuttakin.

----------


## vristo

Kävin eilen tutustumassa tuohon makettiin ja täytyy sanoa, että tyylikkään ja modernin ratikan saamme Helsingin kaduille. Ei mitään valittamista. Muotoilukin vastaa niitä, joita Keski-Euroopassa on tullut vastaan, mutta pidän selvänä, yhä enemmän, että Berliinin uusin vaunusarja on ollut monenlaisena esikuvana noille. Nivelkohta on kieltämättä aika "tiukka".

----------


## Albert

> Ei mitään valittamista. Muotoilukin vastaa niitä, joita Keski-Euroopassa on tullut vastaan, mutta pidän selvänä, yhä enemmän, että Berliinin uusin vaunusarja on ollut monenlaisena esikuvana noille.


Siis Flexity Berlin kaiketenkin.

----------


## Kaid

Mullakin oli vihdoin pari päivää sitten tilaisuus käydä makettia katsomassa ja kokemus vahvisti pääosin aiemmat kuvien perusteella tekemäni arviot, eli Helsinkiin ollaan saamassa erittäin hyvännäköisiä vaunuja. Ainoa mistä olisin kriittinen on penkkien muotoilu, jota vaivaa sama vika kuin Flirttien penkkejä: penkin selkälinjasta hiukan ulos tuleva päänoja on aika alhaalla ja keskivertoa pidemmälle ihmiselle se painaa ikävästi yläselkää. Muutenkin kaipaisin hiukan selkää tukevaa kaarta selkänojaan. Sen sijaan penkkien väritys yllätti positiivisesti, "livenä" viininpunainen ja harmaa toimi yllättävän hyvin.

----------


## brynkka

Mainiota makettia katsellessani kiinnitin huomiota kahteen asiaan vaunun ulkonäössä, jotka eivät oikein rimmanneet silmään. 

Alakatto, siis seinien yläosan harmaaksi maalattu alue, on oudolta näyttävää reikälevyä. Varioissa on vastaavassa paikassa vaakasuuntaan rivoitettuja aukkoja ja katto näyttää näin yhtenäisemmältä ja tukevammalta. Jatkuva reikälevynauha näyttää tavallaan "kannattelevan" kattoa, eikä siten vaikuta kovin vakuuttavalta.

Vaunun perä on mielestäni liian samanlainen kuin keula. Sama ongelma vaivaa myös Variota ja on nähdäkseni turvallisuutta heikentävä tekijä. Itse en yhdellä vilkaisulla, vaikka pyöräillessä, hahmota seisovasta Variosta sen kulkusuuntaa. Olisiko perää mahdollista muotoilla vaikka kantikkaammaksi tai muuten saada se erottumaan kunnolla keulasta?

----------


## sm3

Hyvä tapa erottaa keula perästä on se, että takana ei pala ajovalot eikä ole kokonaista linjakilpeä. Variotramin perä näkyy tässä hyvin: http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss.../vario_205.jpg

----------


## MaZo

> Vaunun perä on mielestäni liian samanlainen kuin keula. Sama ongelma vaivaa myös Variota ja on nähdäkseni turvallisuutta heikentävä tekijä. Itse en yhdellä vilkaisulla, vaikka pyöräillessä, hahmota seisovasta Variosta sen kulkusuuntaa. Olisiko perää mahdollista muotoilla vaikka kantikkaammaksi tai muuten saada se erottumaan kunnolla keulasta?


Oliskohan muotoilussa ajateltu kaksisuuntaisuutta raidejokerille tulevia vaunuja varten?

Varion keulan hahmottaminen ei itselleni ole luonnossa tuottanu vaikeuksia, mutta 9-linjan markkinointimateriaalissa kyseinen vaunu oli esitetty siten, että meni hetki tajuta kuvassa olevan vaunun perä (kuva).
Itselleni jäi epäselväksi esitettiinkö vaunu tarkoituksella näin päin vai onko graafikko sekoittanut vaunu päät ja valinnut väärän kuvan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itselleni jäi epäselväksi esitettiinkö vaunu tarkoituksella näin päin vai onko graafikko sekoittanut vaunu päät ja valinnut väärän kuvan.


Todennäköisesti graafikko ei ole kiinnittänyt huomiota perä/keula-suhteeseen, mutta siihen kyllä, että kuvassa näkyvät vaunun ovet. Ja jostain syystä on halunnut vaunun kulkemaan oikealta vasemmalle, mikä on vähän epätyypillinen valinta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Todennäköisesti graafikko ei ole kiinnittänyt huomiota perä/keula-suhteeseen, mutta siihen kyllä, että kuvassa näkyvät vaunun ovet. Ja jostain syystä on halunnut vaunun kulkemaan oikealta vasemmalle, mikä on vähän epätyypillinen valinta.


Saattaa olla niinkin, että graafikko on käyttänyt alkuperäisen kuvan peilikuvaa. Se on nykyään yllättävän suosittu graafinen kikka ja tuottaa aina välillä hupia liikenneaiheisten kuvien osalta, kun liikenne vaihtelee satunnaisesti oikeanpuoleisesta vasemmanpuoleiseen. Mutta itse kuvaa en ole nähnyt, niin tämä vain tällaisena yleisenä huomiona.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Saattaa olla niinkin, että graafikko on käyttänyt alkuperäisen kuvan peilikuvaa.


Ei se voi olla peilikuva, koska ovet ovat selvästi oikealla puolella, koska kuvassa on selvästi ratikan peräpää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta itse kuvaa en ole nähnyt, niin tämä vain tällaisena yleisenä huomiona.


Siihen kuvaan oli linkki tuossa MaZon viestissä.

----------


## brynkka

> Oliskohan muotoilussa ajateltu kaksisuuntaisuutta raidejokerille tulevia vaunuja varten?


Luulisin kaksisuuntavaunun olevan helpompi muotoilla, liitetään keskivaunuun kaksi etupäätä, ovet molemmin puolin ja siinä se.




> Varion keulan hahmottaminen ei itselleni ole luonnossa tuottanu vaikeuksia, mutta 9-linjan markkinointimateriaalissa kyseinen vaunu oli esitetty siten, että meni hetki tajuta kuvassa olevan vaunun perä (kuva).
> Itselleni jäi epäselväksi esitettiinkö vaunu tarkoituksella näin päin vai onko graafikko sekoittanut vaunu päät ja valinnut väärän kuvan.





> Todennäköisesti graafikko ei ole kiinnittänyt huomiota perä/keula-suhteeseen, mutta siihen kyllä, että kuvassa näkyvät vaunun ovet. Ja jostain syystä on halunnut vaunun kulkemaan oikealta vasemmalle, mikä on vähän epätyypillinen valinta.


Kuvassa vaunu on siis juuri lähtenyt pysäkiltä ja katsoja/matkustaja odottakoon seuraavaa  :Wink: . Varion kulkusuunnan havaitsemista haittaa vielä virroittimen polven osoittaminen taakse, kun Nr-vaunuissa ja uuden vaunun maketissa ja havainnekuvissa polvi on eteenpäin.

Mikäli raitiovaunu on muotoiltu siten, ettei siitä hoksaa etu- ja peräpäätä pikavilkaisulla tai asiaa joutuu oikein funtsimaan, on muotoilussa vikaa. Erilaisia ärsykkeitä tursuavassa kaupunkiympäristössä liikkuvan kulkuneuvon pitäisi olla visuaalisilta viesteiltään selkeä, kuten Nr:t tai Mannet, joissa samaa ongelmaa ei ole.

----------


## Jussi

> Mikäli raitiovaunu on muotoiltu siten, ettei siitä hoksaa etu- ja peräpäätä pikavilkaisulla tai asiaa joutuu oikein funtsimaan, on muotoilussa vikaa. Erilaisia ärsykkeitä tursuavassa kaupunkiympäristössä liikkuvan kulkuneuvon pitäisi olla visuaalisilta viesteiltään selkeä, kuten Nr:t tai Mannet, joissa samaa ongelmaa ei ole.


Tämähän on ongelma myös kaksisuuntaisissa raitiovaunuissa - pysäkillä seisovasta ratikasta ei voi tietää kumpaan suuntaan se on menossa. Muotoilustakaan ei ole apua kun ratikassa on kaksi etupäätä, eikä lainkaan takapäätä.

----------


## risukasa

> Tämähän on ongelma myös kaksisuuntaisissa raitiovaunuissa - pysäkillä seisovasta ratikasta ei voi tietää kumpaan suuntaan se on menossa. Muotoilustakaan ei ole apua kun ratikassa on kaksi etupäätä, eikä lainkaan takapäätä.


Vaunun kuljessähän se lukee, mihin suuntaan vaunu on matkalla  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Tämähän on ongelma myös kaksisuuntaisissa raitiovaunuissa - pysäkillä seisovasta ratikasta ei voi tietää kumpaan suuntaan se on menossa. Muotoilustakaan ei ole apua kun ratikassa on kaksi etupäätä, eikä lainkaan takapäätä.


Siksi etu/takavalojen tulee olla riittävän kirkkaat, jotta erottuvat päivännäölläkin.

----------


## GT8N

> Tämähän on ongelma myös kaksisuuntaisissa raitiovaunuissa - pysäkillä seisovasta ratikasta ei voi tietää kumpaan suuntaan se on menossa. Muotoilustakaan ei ole apua kun ratikassa on kaksi etupäätä, eikä lainkaan takapäätä.


Tuota noin, eikös lähtökohtaisesti kaksiraiteisilla radoilla ole melko selvää nähdä vaunun kulkusuunta jo raiteen perusteella? Ja muissakin tapauksissa ajovaloista on yksiselitteistä havaita kulkusuunta.

----------


## Piikkimonni

HKL oli kilpailuttanut raitiovaunun muotoilun julkisena tarjouskilpailuna ja sen tuloksena päättänyt tilata raitiovaunujen muotoilun Oy Windell & Riikonen Design Ltd:ltä. 

Lueskelin markkinaoikeuden päätöksiä muista syistä ja huomasin, että hävinneet yhtiöt: Pennanen Design Oy, Vesavisio Oy, Design Reform Oy ja Creadesign Oy olivat valittaneet markkinaoikeuteen vaatien, että HKL järjestäisi uuden tarjouskilpailun. Käsittelyn jälkeen markkinaoikeus päätti jättää valitukset tutkimatta päätöksen MAO:224-227/11, Dnrot 112/11/JH115/11/JH mukaisesti. Päätös on julkinen ja sen voi lukea markkinaoikeuden nettisivustolta. Samassa paikassa on muuten muitakin raitiovaunujen hankintaan liittyviä vanhempia valituksia ja niiden ratkaisuja.

Muotoilukysymykset ovat pitkälti makuasioita mutta itseäni miellyttää noissa uusissa vaunuissa se, että niiden muotoilussa on havaittavissa vanhat raitiovaunuperinteet. Vaunumaketti todellakin näyttää raitiovaunulta.

----------


## Jussi

> Tuota noin, eikös lähtökohtaisesti kaksiraiteisilla radoilla ole melko selvää nähdä vaunun kulkusuunta jo raiteen perusteella? Ja muissakin tapauksissa ajovaloista on yksiselitteistä havaita kulkusuunta.


Ja kuitenkin foorumilla osa on huolissaan siitä, että yksisuuntaisesta vaunusta ei muotoilusta ensivilkaisulla välttämättä heti tiedä kumpaan suuntaan se kulkee. Niissäkin kuitenkin sekä raide että valot kertovat sen vaikkei ohjaamon tai ovien sijaintia olisikaan havainnut..

----------


## Albert

> Mikäli raitiovaunu on muotoiltu siten, ettei siitä hoksaa etu- ja peräpäätä pikavilkaisulla tai asiaa joutuu oikein funtsimaan, on muotoilussa vikaa. Erilaisia ärsykkeitä tursuavassa kaupunkiympäristössä liikkuvan kulkuneuvon pitäisi olla visuaalisilta viesteiltään selkeä, kuten Nr:t tai Mannet, joissa samaa ongelmaa ei ole.


No eihän meillä "ongelmaa" voikaan olla. Ei ole yksiraiteisia rataosuuksia, ja oikeanpuoleinen liikenne lienee kaikille selvää (juu toki on ihmisiä, joille sairauden tai muun syyn takia asia ei ehkä ole selvää).
Jos meillä olisi yksiraiteisia rataosuuksia ja kaksisuuntavaunuja, niin kyllä normaali vakimatkustaja siitä selviää kokemuksensa perusteella. Turistit sun muut ovat huuli pyöreänä niin kuin missä tahansa,  riippumatta raiteiden lukumäärästä tai vaunujen muotoilusta.
Lisäksi maalima on "täynnä" kaksisuuntavaunuja. Ja hyvin menee.

----------


## risukasa

> No eihän meillä "ongelmaa" voikaan olla. Ei ole yksiraiteisia rataosuuksia, ja oikeanpuoleinen liikenne lienee kaikille selvää (juu toki on ihmisiä, joille sairauden tai muun syyn takia asia ei ehkä ole selvää).


Minusta se on yksi ja sama mihin ilmansuuntaan vaunu menee, kunhan määränpää on oikea. Eli ne opasteet ja linjakilvet ovat olennaiset. Ei laajoissa metroverkostoissa edes vakikäyttäjällä ole kuin enintään pieni käry, mihin suuntaan junat oikeasti kulkevat miltäki asemilta.

----------

